# Neanche fossero



## kat's

Bonsoir,
J'ai une phrase dont la traduction me pose problème... Qui peut m'aider?
Ho un frase un po' difficile da tradurre... Chi può aiutarmi?


Gli Italiani vi si attacano dientro e cercano sempre di passare senza mai pensare di superare: NEANCHE FOSSERO (???) sull'autostrada in cui la distanza non esiste....


Les Italiens vous collent derrière et cherchent toujours à passer sans jamais penser à doubler: [textuellement (et ils ne sont pas sur l'autoroute ??)] d'où traduction= et ce n'est rien comparer à l'autoroute/et que dire de l'autoroute (???) où la distance n'existe pas. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Kat's,
"Neanche = anche se non", qui en français se traduira plus souvent par une proposition infinitive, mais cela dépend évidemment de la suite: "Même sans être sur l'autoroute, où la distance _n'existe pas/ne compte pas_, ils...." ou "Même s'ils ne sont pas sur ...."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La frase è mal scritta, contiene errori di ortografia e senza un contesto non è per nulla chiaro quale sia il senso..
L'unica cosa inequivocabile è il tono di disprezzo.


----------



## Youngfun

Concordo con Paul.
Neanche + congiuntivo è sempre usato con tono di disprezzo, con tono sarcastico, come se fosse un presa in giro.
Ad esempio potrei dire:
Sull'autostrada vanno tutti velocissimi, neanche fossero alla gara di Formula 1.
Quest'automobolista guida proprio male, neanche fosse un neopatentato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Youngfun, è da un bel po' che non ci sentiamo!
Allora verosimilmente, "neanche + congiuntivo", qui, vale "come se" ("comme si" in francese), esatto?


----------



## kat's

*Merci beaucoup. C'est parfait. 
Je note de manière générale:"neanche=anche se non"
 Et je crois que je vais adopter cette tournure. comme s'ils étaient... à l'image de...
Merci vivement encore à vous deux!*


----------



## Youngfun

De rien!


matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Youngfun, è da un bel po' che non ci sentiamo!
> Allora verosimilmente, "neanche + congiuntivo", qui, vale "come se" ("comme si" in francese), esatto?


Ciao matou!
Direi di sì. Però "come se" può essere usato anche in forma non sarcastica. 
Secondo me "neanche+congiuntivo" ha uno spirito ironico più forte, citando spesso situazioni assurde ed esagerate, ciò è tipico dell'umorismo italiano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie della precisazione. Mi sono già reso conto prima di non afferrare subito e appieno l'umorismo italiano, o più esattamente la componente ironica di certe battute. Su certi forum mi capita di essere disorientato fino allo scombussolamento quasi totale, pazienza!
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------

